# Diodo estropeado en portátil, busco similar.



## b1nbra1n (Mar 26, 2017)

Buenas!

Una portátil resultó con un fallo, que creo saber que se trata de un diodo *CH9I-B14A*, lo he buscado por la red y no encuentro información acerca del componente. Tal vez sea que no sé buscar.

Luego de una placa de una portátil de la misma marca pero de un modelo poco más antiguo extraje el diodo del mismo sitio *PJ906-LV*, e igual no encuentro nada de información.

Si me pudieran ayudar se los agradecería mucho.

No sé si este es el subforo indicado para ésta cuestión.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Mar 27, 2017)

Pues sale a la primera  B14A

Saludos.


----------



## b1nbra1n (Mar 27, 2017)

Gracias por responder!

Está demás decir que sé bastante poco en electrónica, así que, si me perdonan:

Hay un dato "Max. clamping voltage with 10 x 1000 µs", indica "Max 19.5V", sería el límite del diodo?

Supongo que en los datos que me debo de basar es 19.5V, 31A y 600W para buscar el diodo, verdad?

Por cierto el diodo en cuestión está justo delante del pin del cargador, tiene continuidad a ambos lados y provoca un corto en el cargador.

Como el diodo PJ906-LV hacía la misma función en otra placa del mismo modelo, pensé que serían compatibles, pero quiero estar completamente seguro y sigo sin encontrar nada. 

*Edito:* Buscando en el diagrama de la portátil (de donde extraje el diodo PJ906 LV), encontré el diodo como P6SMBJ20A-GP.

Saludos!


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh, si venia en el pin de alimentación entonces es supresor de transitorios, solo puedes usar el otro si ambas notebook tienen el mismo voltaje en el cargador, de lo contrario es más adecuado buscar uno que tenga un voltaje adecuado.


----------



## b1nbra1n (Mar 27, 2017)

Ambas placas funcionan con un adaptador de 19V y 3.42A.

Entonces podría usar el diodo PJ906-LV como remplazo del CH9I-B14A y trabajará bien?

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Mar 27, 2017)

Es de suponer.
No encuentro los datos de fabricante de éste último.

Saludos.


----------



## b1nbra1n (Mar 27, 2017)

El PJ906 -> P6SMBJ20A-GP

Saludos!


----------



## dantonio (Mar 27, 2017)

Ese diodo que mencionas por ultimo, es sustituto posible del original.
Saludos.


----------

